# Custom Jigging Rod



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

Here's a rod I have for sale in the classifieds. This would be a great rod for AJ and YFT jigging

http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=562481


----------

